# PPs tattoo??



## sbaek0103 (Jun 18, 2003)

has anyone seen this tattoo? when did he get this?


----------



## JBone4eva (Oct 31, 2002)

he has a tatoo?... what is it of?


----------



## walkon4 (Mar 28, 2003)

*yeah*

Paul has a huge cross on his back
similar to the inside cover of Tupac's "Me Against the World"

I believe it even says that on the tatt


----------



## BleedGreen (Jun 24, 2002)

Nice. Does anyone have a pic of this?


----------



## Richie Rich (May 23, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>BleedGreen</b>!
> Nice. Does anyone have a pic of this?








I wouLd Liek a pic, but don't have one...n e one have one? He got it mainLy b/c of the stabbing, it coverz the scarz........


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Yeah its to cover up his wounds, I never saw it but I have heard about it. Its says "The Chosen One" as he survived the stabbing and got away from the earthquake 3 days before it happened in Asia.


----------



## Nomma (Jun 1, 2003)

If you think PP is lucky take a look at this guy.

www.ananova.com/news/story/sm_791349.html


----------



## BleedGreen (Jun 24, 2002)

That picture of him is nasty. Its looks like his ball are hangin out his shorts:uhoh:


----------



## sbaek0103 (Jun 18, 2003)

*picture of the tattoo*

hey.. if you want to see a small pic of paul's tattoo.. go to www.dimemagazine.com
if you click on the "purchase back issues" thing.. there is a picture of paul on the cover of a past dime magazine..


----------



## Richie Rich (May 23, 2003)

*Re: picture of the tattoo*



> Originally posted by <b>sbaek0103</b>!
> hey.. if you want to see a small pic of paul's tattoo.. go to www.dimemagazine.com
> if you click on the "purchase back issues" thing.. there is a picture of paul on the cover of a past dime magazine..








Try this Link, this shows a decent pic...Lemme kno if it din't work........


http://www.dimemag.com/subscribe.asp


----------

